# Help! Clyde wheelset on a budget!



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

7 kids and bills leaves me lacking the funds to do what I want - but as some of my previous posts have stated - I'm 6ft8 280 lbs and have a new Cdale Trail SL1. Stock wheels Maddux DC3.0 with Shimano hubs
and WTB nine line 2.0 tires..

I know I'll kill this set, the LBS is wanting $600++ to build me a set to handle me...

I realistically can swing $300 - 450 IF I sell my stock set - hoping for $150 for that...

It's a 10 speed Shimano - assuming it's 135mm rear and 9mm qr front - sound right?

I found this set used on the bay - Original Flows -XT hubs
Stan&apos;s Flow 29" XT Centerlock Hubs with 160mm XT Rotors and Captains | eBay

Then there's these - VELOCITY BLUNT RED 29IN SHIMANO XT DISC HAND BUILT WHEEL SET READY TO SHIP

I'm open to suggestions but $600 I can't swing - College and braces are calling....

Thanks so much!
Bob


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

CUSTOM WHEEL BUILDING PROGRAM you pick it we build it PROWHEELBUILDER

$411.

If you want to go to $625, I would swap the rear hub out for a White Industries MI6. Both of these options should be strong enough to keep you on the bike.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

FWIW: As a fellow bigger-clyde, I would NEVER buy a set of used wheels. More trouble than it is worth if you need reliability.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I love Flows for a big guy wheel but those look like the old ones. The new ones are Flow EX. 
Also maybe look for a wheel utilizing the Shimano M529 hub. It's rated for 36 tooth cassettes and 29" wheels. Better clyde hub IMHO.


----------



## Jmf003 (Nov 23, 2011)

What don't you like about your current wheels?

Chain Reaction Cycles often has good sale prices. Right now you could pick up a set of Sun Ringle Charger Experts for a good price: Sun Ringle Charger Expert 29er Wheelset 2012 | Chain Reaction Cycles

Or Easton Haven's for slightly more $ but a much larger discount: Easton Haven MTB Wheelset | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Knight511 said:


> CUSTOM WHEEL BUILDING PROGRAM you pick it we build it PROWHEELBUILDER
> 
> $411.
> 
> If you want to go to $625, I would swap the rear hub out for a White Industries MI6. Both of these options should be strong enough to keep you on the bike.


Would not recommend the M775 hubs at all...lots of broken axles and freehub bodies. The M756 while not the best choice from Shimano (SLX M529 would be stronger) would be the better choice with cro-mo axles.

I would check with Mike at Lacemine29.com and see if he can lace up a set of M529 hubs on Sun Ringle MTX33 rims...BOMBER and should fit within your budget.


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

Bike Whisperer said:


> Would not recommend the M775 hubs at all...lots of broken axles and freehub bodies. The M756 while not the best choice from Shimano (SLX M529 would be stronger) would be the better choice with cro-mo axles.
> 
> I would check with Mike at Lacemine29.com and see if he can lace up a set of M529 hubs on Sun Ringle MTX33 rims...BOMBER and should fit within your budget.


I checked with Mike - $900... I'll check with him again


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

Jmf003 said:


> What don't you like about your current wheels?
> 
> Chain Reaction Cycles often has good sale prices. Right now you could pick up a set of Sun Ringle Charger Experts for a good price: Sun Ringle Charger Expert 29er Wheelset 2012 | Chain Reaction Cycles
> 
> Or Easton Haven's for slightly more $ but a much larger discount: Easton Haven MTB Wheelset | Chain Reaction Cycles


I don't mind my current wheels - but my LBS says I will crush them quickly


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

Knight511 said:


> CUSTOM WHEEL BUILDING PROGRAM you pick it we build it PROWHEELBUILDER
> 
> $411.
> 
> If you want to go to $625, I would swap the rear hub out for a White Industries MI6. Both of these options should be strong enough to keep you on the bike.


Not bad! Never heard of Pacenti - but if it works


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

And both of those are nice! IF they can handle my weight!


Jmf003 said:


> What don't you like about your current wheels?
> 
> Chain Reaction Cycles often has good sale prices. Right now you could pick up a set of Sun Ringle Charger Experts for a good price: Sun Ringle Charger Expert 29er Wheelset 2012 | Chain Reaction Cycles
> 
> Or Easton Haven's for slightly more $ but a much larger discount: Easton Haven MTB Wheelset | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

Found a new set of Halo Freedoms for $375 - I've heard they are up to the task of my weight and riding/bashing style... Trying to get ahold of Mike also - his email on his website isn't accepting my info..


----------



## pwomble (Jun 30, 2013)

I've been riding the stock wheels on a 2014 Trail SL2, same as yours I believe, for a couple of months now. So far one trip to the LBS to get trued. My trail has a ton of roots and rocks as well as a few 12" or so drop off's and fairly rough downhill sections. I am 325 geared up and have not "crushed them quickly" but I don't try the bigger drops either. That being said I bit the bullet and placed an order with Mike based on his recommendations. King ISO hubs and Pacenti DL31 rims. I'm looking forward to getting them on the bike.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

OP, Why not just have your wheels tensioned properly and ride em while you save up for an awesome set of wheels? 
Most rims will survive some fairly gnarly trail riding if they're built properly. 
One of my friends is like 305, bought a new Trek Rumblefish and the wheels were wobbling after the first ride. I took them, loosened them up and retensioned them completely. They're staying nice and he's even riding a little harder as his skills increase.


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks all for the great advice. I can sell the originals for $200 - would seem the way to go to add some $ and get a stout set from the get go..


----------



## nelsonccc (Jan 1, 2011)

I got a nice set of Flow EX's from Merlins across the pond for about $500 with hope hubs. Love them and they are bomb proof. I'm 6' and 270 and ride pretty aggressively on a steel SS hardtail. No issues at all.


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a set of Halo Freedoms coming - they were cheap and from what I'm told nice for the $$ - About $110 after I off my stock wheelset!


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

pfund28 said:


> I don't mind my current wheels - but my LBS says I will crush them quickly


I think your LBS is only interested in selling you a new wheelset.

From 400 to 350Lbs I rode the crap out of those same wheels on an F5. After it became apparent I would continue to break spokes every few months, I had the shop rebuild the rear wheel with straight gauge spokes. It got better, but spokes continued to break.

Eventually, I realized the shop wasn't doing a good job with the spoke tension. Found a new shop, replaced all the spokes with fatigue cracks, and had both wheels retensioned by a guy that apparently knows what he is doing. No more spoke issues.

My other issue was that I was bending the axle enough to cause rotor singing when I reached for my water bottles. At under 300Lb, I think your axles will be ok, and they are dirt cheap, you just need to get a wheel guy that knows his stuff. If you still want a new wheelset, you can build up a custom stout set by being saavy.

Here's what I just rolled out on this week:

Front Wheel:
Hub: Shimano XTR M988 (32h) - $118
Rim: Mavic EX729 (32h) - $72
Spokes: Wheelsmith SS14 straight guage 2.0 - $9.60
Build Charge: $50
TOTAL: $249.00

Rear Wheel:
Hub: Shinamano Saint M810 (36h) - $80
Rim: Mavic EX729 (36h) - $72
Spokes: Wheelsmith SS14 straight gauge 2.0 - $10.80
Build Charge: $50
TOTAL: $212.80

All said and done: $461.80 for a set of very DH capable wheels.

Now, there were additional charges for me as I was adapting 12 and 15mm hubs to a 9/10mm frame, but that's moot as you can pick whatever hubs you want. My point is that you can have a shop you trust build you a super strong wheelset without a massive cost penalty if you are willing to source your own parts and not go with the latest and greatest for every piece (and the shop doesn't try to rip you on the spokes or build charge). Last year's gear (or the year before that) is perfectly fine and a lot cheaper.


----------



## 4nbstd (Apr 12, 2012)

Larry from Ghisallo Wheels - Custom Wheels built mine (Flow w CK SS hub, 36h, DT spokes and Sapim nipples) for around $750 including shipping to Canada couple years ago. It was one of the cheapest prices out there, so I think it would be worth a shot asking him for a price of whatever configuration you want.

Another alternative is to ride the crap out of it for now, start putting little cash on the side every week, and then hit the big sale at the end of the summer. Wiggle Cycle | MTB Wheels + 29" (622) Wheels they have wicked deals at the end of summer, I think a lot of us here got Hope/Flow wheelset for around $300-$400 last year or the year before.


----------



## drmajor (Aug 7, 2010)

My local shop built me a very strong rear. I don't tend to break the front .

Shimano Durace hub, MTX rim, 36 straight 14 SS spokes. So far, very strong.
The MTX rim is super strong..!

Under $200, with new disk.

PS, I am 6'4", 314#.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I have had Universal Cycle build me several wheel sets. They have a wheel builder link that allows you to mix and match your desired parts. Being a hefty guy a custom build is worth the money. They often have blow our Mavic rims which are basically last years stock. I've pieced together solid builds for under $500. It's well worth your time to take a look


----------



## JayMo602 (May 9, 2014)

NYrr496 said:


> OP, Why not just have your wheels tensioned properly and ride em while you save up for an awesome set of wheels?
> Most rims will survive some fairly gnarly trail riding if they're built properly......


I really panicked about wheels as well, I am almost 400 pounds, and was majorly concerned reading about wheels and broken spokes. I purchased a 2014 Expedition Sport, and figured I would ride the wheels till they broke and then replace em. I have a little over 200 miles on them now with no problems. I do ride pavement and street, but have no worries on them. Get the set you have trued up and just ride!


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

I sold off my factory wheels/tires, picked up a set of Halo Freedom 29 disc and have a Conti Mountain King 2.4 on the front, a Conti Race King 2.2 on the back - WOW what a nice stiff set compared to factory!! $220 invested after selling off the fctory set - not too shabby - pics will follow!


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's some quick pics in the back of the van...


----------



## DABIGSEAT (Apr 29, 2012)

hey guys ooking for some opinions or help her ! I recently brought a Norco nitro carbon ht....now heres my issue im 6,6 345lbs , I got this bike for long distance road rides and some xc riding but my issue is the stock rims (alex119) don't feel sturdy enuff , taken a street corner at about 13mph they feel as tho they wanna fold !!!! whats a affordable but stiff replacement , I looked into mavic crossrides but folks say youre gonna have spoke issues , then there was sun ringle black flags jury still out on them all tho I love the rachet sound they make when rolling also consider Easton xc70 but again my peeps sad big mistake ......so what choices do I have ? I have about 3bills to do this upgrade with until the wife finds out ....lol... but could really use some suggestions ya'll ...........im not locked into a particular color but would like to have some white in them (trying to follow a carbon black,flo orange & white color scheme )


----------



## drmajor (Aug 7, 2010)

*Wheel*

Here's my new rear.
I am 6'4" 314#. Love to destroy rears.
So far, this one is very good...but understand, I ride for exercise, no mountains. At worst, gravel and sand.

I did make mistake above- the hub is Shimano Deore. spokes are 14g straight, Rim = MTX. Laced pretty snug. So far I have not even had to snug up a spoke.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

The rim is perfect. IF you blow up the hub, just go get an M529. The flanges will be the same, so the same spokes will work.


----------

